# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Δυτική Αττική : Κόμβοι - Links

## nantito

Όλες οι περιοχές έχουν ανοίξει ένα thread για το δικό τους μέρος και τα Δυτικά πάλι μένουν πίσω  ::  

Αυτή τη στιγμή γνωρίζω ότι:

Nantito #2278, λινκ ουσιαστικά με κανέναν (ανα πάσα στιγμή επαναφέρει το λινκ με τον nister #2218, έχει γίνει επιτυχημένη δοκιμή), 5 interfaces κάθονται, ψάχνει για λινκ με οποιονδήποτε κόμβο με την προυπόθεση ότι αυτός θα ενδιαφερθεί να ψάξει για ΒΒ σε άλλο του άκρο.

Nister #2218, client στον Dimitris^^^ αλλά ενδιαφέρεται για ΒΒ, έχει 2 interface έτοιμα για λινκ (νομίζω)

Pan-Pan #2710 BB με Dimitris^^^ , έχει ένα ελεύθερο interface και ψάχνει για 2η έξοδο προς το ΑΜΔΑ.

Και η λίστα μεγαλώνει...

Ξεκινήστε να μιλάτε!

----------


## stean_202

Είμαι και εγώ εδώ, είμαι client στον Dimitris^^^ έχω 2 if διαθέσιμα (3 αν βάλω την pcmcia σε adaptorα και πάρω και 2ο πιάτο) το μόνο που μου λείπει είναι το υποψήφιο ταρατσο-pc, το οποίο αυτή την στιγμή έχω δώσει δανεικό. Ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει μετά την εξεταστική,γιατί τώρα  ::

----------


## Billgout

Ο Γνωστός Ελ. Σκοπευτής των Δ.Π.  ::  

Κόμβος #516 Billgout με AP να καλύπτει αρκετά την Δ. Αθήνα λόγω υψομέτρου και 2 BB links με Acinonyx και MAuVE.

Επίσης ετοιμάζεται και testαρεται BB link με Β52, το οποίο αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μαζί με την εκλογή του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας (όχι του Παπούλια, του επόμενου, το 2010  ::  )

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Απάντηση για ποιό πράγμα...;

----------


## jstiva

> Απάντηση για ποιό πράγμα...;


Θα εννοεί την ερώτηση "..εσύ τί μπορείς να κάνεις γι' αυτό?"....  ::   ::  


Εγώ δυστυχώς τίποτα....  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nantito
> 
> Απάντηση για ποιό πράγμα...;
> 
> 
> Θα εννοεί την ερώτηση "..εσύ τί μπορείς να κάνεις γι' αυτό?"....   
> 
> 
> Εγώ δυστυχώς τίποτα....


Όχι την ερώτηση την ξέρει (του την ξαναέστηλα και με pm για σιγουρια  ::  )

----------


## special

Δυστηχως λογω ελειψεις χρονου και καιρου δεν εχω τελειωσει αλλα υπαρχει 8 dbi ομνι,πιατο 80αρι,linksys wrt και παλευω να καταλαβω πως θα στησω το ταρατσοpc για το ΒΒ του κομβου.ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ την καταρα μου δεν βλεπω προς δασος και ουτε τον billgout  ::  .μολις καταφερω και παω να αγορασω τους σωληνες για τον ιστο και να βαλω την omni ψηλα,κανενα καλο μαγαζι?).Ο κομβος δοκιμαζετε με ssid σαν awmn3929undercon και ειμαι διπλα απο το αττικο νοσοκομειο.Οσοι βρισκεστε κοντα στειλτε ενα pm που κοντα ειστε για να δουμε εαν υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη,και αμα μπορεσω θα ανεβω στην ταρατσα να βγαλω μια πανοραμικη φωτο.

----------


## Billgout

Βάλε καμια φωτογραφία...ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... και αν έκανες scan με πιάτο πιθανόν να σου ξέφυγα....

----------


## nantito

Μετακινείται στις Δυτικές Περιοχές  ::

----------


## bakolaz

Ενα interface είναι έτοιμο και περιμένει μετά την κατάργηση του link με τον Nikpet. Οποιος είναι έτοιμος από εξόπλισμό , έχει άλλο ένα link σύνδεσης στο awmn ή AP με clients και ενδιαφέρεται, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για link στα γρήγορα....  ::

----------


## nantito

> Ενα interface είναι έτοιμο και περιμένει μετά την κατάργηση του link με τον Nikpet. Οποιος είναι έτοιμος από εξόπλισμό , έχει άλλο ένα link σύνδεσης στο awmn ή AP με clients και ενδιαφέρεται, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για link στα γρήγορα....


Έλα τώρα που κληρώνει... Free BB interface  ::   ::

----------


## special

> Βάλε καμια φωτογραφία...ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... και αν έκανες scan με πιάτο πιθανόν να σου ξέφυγα....


Aστα μακαρι αλλα εκανα scan μεχρι και με ομνι αλλα τιποτε.Ψαχνω να βρω κανενα καλο ιστο για να σηκωσω την ομνι και το πιατο για το δευτερο λινκ προς το ΒΒ του awmn.

----------


## ririco

για σας παιδια.ειμαι απο ιλιον ακουσα για το site αυτο και την ιδεα του wireless lan και την βρηκα ενδιαφερον.ειμαι διαθετημενος να μπω και εγω σε δικτυο και να βοηθησω για την περαιτερω ενδυναμωση του.υπαρχει κανενας απο ιλιον ο οποιος να μπορεσει να με βοηθησει η να κανουμε δοκιμες?ευχαριστω

----------


## Billgout

> Ενα interface είναι έτοιμο και περιμένει μετά την κατάργηση του link με τον Nikpet. Οποιος είναι έτοιμος από εξόπλισμό , έχει άλλο ένα link σύνδεσης στο awmn ή AP με clients και ενδιαφέρεται, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για link στα γρήγορα....


χμμμμ.... την omni μου την πιάνεις? pm για λεπτομέριες.... κάτι έχω στο σατανικό μυαλό μου  ::

----------


## ganakos

Nantito και λοιπή συμμαχία καλημέρα,

Είμαι νεος AWMN και έχω κάνεό ολες τις απαραιτητες δηλώσεις σε NodeDB, Εφορια, Στο Γιατρό μου και τη γυναίκα μου.

Εξοπλισμός

Πιάτο 1.20μ
feader Yagi
Access Point Level One WAP0003
#4106 NodeDB Number

Και λέω να ανεβω στη Ταράτσα το Σαββατο 29/1/2005 να εξασκηθώ στο ευγενές αθλημα του Scanning.

Εχω μιλησει με Combyte και από ότι βλέπω στο NodeDB είμαι στα 600m 
Σίγουρα έχω οπτική με Nantito από ότι είδα στις φωτο είμαστε και γειτόνοι.

Μπορω να ακουμπήσω σαν Client ?

Και πώς 

Ευχαριστώ.

GANAKOS

----------


## papashark

Κάνε scan με σκέτο το feeder γιατί με το πιάτο θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

Το wap0003 μπορεί να κάνει scan ?

----------


## ganakos

Ναι μπορεί να κάνει 


Αλλα τι μου λές να πάρω ανα χειρας μόνο το feeder και να κόβω βολτες στη ταράτσα ?

Αν δουλέει να το κάνω ?

----------


## papashark

Ανα χείρας, αρμ !

Βάδην προς την κατεύθηνση της ταράτσας, εμπρός μάρς !

----------


## nantito

Μια στιγμή μια στιγμή... γιατί δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι που έμενες...

Μένεις πολύ κοντά μου, είσαι Νέα Χαλκηδόνα και βλέπω αριστερά από την εθνική κοιτώντας το βορρά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να είσαι κοντά στο τρενάκι των προκόπων αν είναι σωστά το στίγμα. 

Στείλε μου πμ να κάνουμε σκαν και να σου φέρω μια grid κεραία για σκαν που είναι πιο βολική.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είμαστε μόνο 800μέτρα. Αν είσαι τυχερός και έχεις οπτική προς τα εδώ μάλλον θα πέσεις στο AP μου. Δες εδώ -> http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=4106

----------


## nantito

Δεν βλέπω κίνηση.

Οι λοιποί δυτικοί τι σκοπέυετε να κάνετε; 

Στο Iλιον υπάρχουν νέοι κόμβοι, ο nikpet είναι ήδη full. Πετρούπολη τα ίδια.
Το Περιστέρι ζει;
Το Αιγάλεω - Χαιδάρι σκέφτονται για κάποιο ΒΒ με τα βόρεια;
Από κέντρο Αθήνας ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για ΒΒ με τα δυτικά; Stean_202? Ok_computer?
Ποιος έχει μείνει χωρίς σκαν και θέλει βοήθεια;
Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια - Περισσός - Νέα Ιωνία κανείς για ΒΒ με τα δυτικά;
Το Καματερό ζει; 
Το Μενίδι που πάει;
Το Γαλάτσι ενδιαφέρεται να σπάσει τα ήδη ΒΒ του που έχει προς Δυτικά, υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για νέα ΒΒ; Haunted ακούς;

Άντε...

----------


## stean_202

Nantito εννοείται ότι ενδιαφέρομαι για bb με δυτικά απλά αυτό τον καιρό τρέχω και δεν φτάνω λόγω εξεταστικής, γι'αυτό και όλα έχουν παει πίσω...Ενα scan πάντως θα ήταν χρήσιμο γιατι το τελευταίο που είχα κάνει ήταν Νοέμβρη μηνα . Κάτι καινούργιο που παρατήρησα χθες από εκείνα τα .ns1 του Νοέμβρη και απορώ πως δεν το είχα δει μέχρι τώρα είναι ότι πιάνω αρκετά καλά (snr 18 , χωρίς στόχευση) το bb-link pikos-themdi....Δεν έχω μιλήσει με τον Piko (again, μετά την εξεταστική) αλλά αν τύχει και διαβάσει αυτό το thread , ας πει την άποψη του  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Το Γαλάτσι ενδιαφέρεται να σπάσει τα ήδη ΒΒ του που έχει προς Δυτικά, υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για νέα ΒΒ;


Φερνάντο όπως είχαμε πει και κατόπιν συνεννόησης με τον pan-pan,
δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα να μπεις ενδιάμεσα εσύ, αλλά αν βοηθάει να μπει και κάποιος άλλος κόμβος, δεν έχω αντίρρηση.
Για κοιτάτε το...

----------


## stean_202

Εγώ πάντως έχω καλές πιθανότητες να βλέπω τον Pan-Pan....Αν είναι απ'τη μεριά που νομίζω , δηλαδή  ::  ...

----------


## Billgout

> Δεν βλέπω κίνηση.
> 
> Οι λοιποί δυτικοί τι σκοπέυετε να κάνετε; 
> 
> Το Αιγάλεω - Χαιδάρι σκέφτονται για κάποιο ΒΒ με τα βόρεια;
> Από κέντρο Αθήνας ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για ΒΒ με τα δυτικά; Stean_202? Ok_computer?


Λοιπόν πρακτικά με κέντρο έχω εγώ με τον MAuVE, όπως επίσης και με Πατήσια με τον Acinonyx.
Περιμένω να γίνει το link με B52 (Γέρασα....  ::  )
Επίσης σε κανένα μήνα (τόσο υπολογίζω..έτσι γιατρέ μου  ::  ) θα γίνει σύνδεση μεταξύ εμού και του νέου οικήματος του Koem, που είμαστε πολύ κοντά οπότε ίσως υπάρξει και έξοδος από εκεί προς τα Βόρεια...

----------


## STAM

Να πω οτι και εγω ενδιαφερομαι για backbones links.Βρισκομαι στο Ιλιον κοντα στην κεντρικη πλατεια με αρκετα καλη θεα προς πολλες πλευρες.
Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι πελατης στον Nikpet.
Επισης εχω ολο τον απαραιτητο εξοπλισμο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Στήσε το router σου όλα κομπλέ και αφού τα δοκιάμσεις για κάποιο καιρο σαν client με καποιο subnet που θα σου δώσει ο nikpet ψάξε για bb-links.

----------


## B52

> Περιμένω να γίνει το link με B52 (Γέρασα....  )


Σιγα ρε ασπρισαν τα μαλια σου  ::  
για call me που εχω κατι που θελεις...  ::

----------


## Billgout

Ειδοποίησα να το παραλάβουν αυτό το κάτι που θέλω (copyright Κ. Γαρμπή)......
Επίσης σκοπεύω να το θέσω άμεσα σε χρήση (μου τη δίνει γενικά να κάθεται κάτι χρήσιμο ειδικά αν έχει τεραστιες δυνατότητες)

Τα μαλιά μου όντος άρχισαν ν' ασπρίζουν απο τη γρηγοράδα σου......  ::  
Ευτυχώς έιναι καλύτερο από το να χλωμιάσει το προσωπό μου ξαφνικά από αυτά που θα βλέπω  ::

----------


## B52

> Ειδοποίησα να το παραλάβουν αυτό το κάτι που θέλω (copyright Κ. Γαρμπή).....


Nαι αλλα ακυρωσα την παραδοση....  ::

----------


## Billgout

Eλπίζω να την ακύρωσες wireless, όσο μπορείς ακόμα  ::  ... επειδή εγω δε μπορώ να ακυρώσω την εξόφληση  :: 

Άσε που θα πάει σε link στη Δ. Αθήνα (οπότε δεν είμαστε και off topic)  ::  

Όπως είπε και Ανίββας αν δεν υπάρχει δρόμος θα το δημιουργήσουμε, έτσι και ο wireless κΑΝΙΒΒΑλοΣ λέει, όπου δεν υπάρχει link θα το δημιουργήσουμε (πάνω, μέσα, δίπλα από άλλα....)  ::   ::   ::  

Το χρήμα πολύ εμίσησαν, το δούλεμα όλοι  ::   ::

----------


## GeoSava

Μια και το topic μιλάει για links στην Δ. Αθήνα αντε να γράψω και εγώ ότι είμαι client στον spirosco και ενδιαφέρομαι για ΒΒ Links....

Είμαι κέντρο Χαϊδάρι και έχω καλή θέα προς Κορυδαλλό - Αγ.Βαρβάρα - Πειραιά και κάποια σημεία στο Περιστέρι.

Επίσης βλέπω πολύ καλά Βύρωνα (αν και μακριά !!!)  ::   ::  ...

----------


## zafevolution

Λοιπόν να γράψω και εγώ εδώ αν και βρίσκομαι στη νίκαια αλλά ετοιμάζομαι να γίνω client στο ap του shadowcaster...
Κανόνισα με shadowcaster για Ip και θα του στείλω την mac μου..

----------


## zafevolution

Το πρώτο μου Post ασύρματα..
Είμαι συγκινημένος..
Ευχαριστώ τους jstiva, TS, ThanosCh, sokratisg και φυσικά το *ShadowCaster* (που είμαι και εγώ ένας απο τους ευτυχείς πελάτες του) που βοήθησαν να μπώ και εγω στο awmn...

----------

